# Angelurlaub



## buggs (17. Dezember 2000)

Hai Leute
wer kann hier Tips geben zum Angelurlaub auf Costa Rica?

------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      :a        ---


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. Dezember 2000)

Costa Rica?
Nicht das Du da hin willst. Das ist doch soooo weit weg.

------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****


----------



## buggs (18. Dezember 2000)

Hai Jörg
Dieses Jahr und das nächste noch nicht.
Habe nämlich meinen Geldesel verliehen.


------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        ---


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. Dezember 2000)

Hab ich mir gedacht. Ist aber Dein Traum oder?
Da machen wir doch gleich mal ein Thema draus.
------------------
****Petri Heil Jörg!****
[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von Meeresangler_Schwerin am 18-12-2000 um 21:28.]


----------



## buggs (19. Dezember 2000)

HaI Jörg
das mit dem neuen Thema ist eine gute Idee,




werde meinen Traum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 auch noch bekannt geben.

------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        ---


----------



## buggs (7. Januar 2001)

Hai Leute !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bin aus dem Urlaub, nicht Costa Rica, sondern
Rügen zurück und wieder voll für Euch da.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        ---


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Januar 2001)

Hallo Buggs!
Hast de denn auch geangelt?

------------------

 www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## buggs (7. Januar 2001)

Hai Jörg
zwischen den Jahren war ich mal auf der Seebrücke in Sellin Fangqote gleich null
war woll der ablandig Wind daranschuld.
Am Donnerstag 4.1. war ich dan in Martinshafen von der Mole 34 Flundern in ca 5 Stunden bei eisigem Wind. Bissen alle nur auf Rotaugenfetzen, hatte noch eine mit Heringsfetzen und eine mit Würmer beleg aber darauf keine bisse. Ansonsten war im Urlaub nur Familie angesagt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        ---


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (7. Januar 2001)

Na da hast du doch schön was gefangen. 34 Butt, nicht schlecht. Waren die denn auch gut gewachsen?

------------------

 www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## buggs (7. Januar 2001)

Hai Jörg 
waren alle maßig und ca. die Hälft waren schon 2 Personen Portionen

------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        ---


----------



## buggs (7. Januar 2001)

Jörg
habe fast vergessen zu sagen habe sie alle mit der neuen Innleiner gefangen die bisse waren Top wenn Untermaßige gewessen hätte ich sie ohne verluste wieder zurück setzen können.

------------------
***>immer guten fang buggs < ######
---      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




        ---


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. Januar 2001)

Na das hört sich doch mal gut an. 
Bis bald.

------------------

 www.funfishingteam.de


----------

